# Camay



## Deda (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you remember Camay soap?

I loved that smell, it always reminds me of my Gramma.  

I bought an 8oz bottle of Camay FO last year to make a special little gift set for the nice old lady who _finally_ sold us our house.  I used a little and the rest of it sat on the shelf, collecting dust.  I'd put it in an amber bottle, so it was still good. 

I needed a light and delicate scent for a special order baby shower soap and I thought Camay would be perfect.  But, I didn't have enough, so I blended a teensy bit of lavender.  Magical!  This might be my favorite blend - ever.  

I've got 64 bars ready to wrap and the smell has only gotten better.  It's so light and powdery.  Heaven, I tell you.  Heaven.


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes!! I remember it... It also reminds me of my grandma! I will never forget that scent!


----------



## honor435 (Nov 6, 2010)

mmm, love that smell, where did you buy the fo?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 6, 2010)

I used to use Camay soap! I haven't thought of it in years. How wonderful that a thoughtful gesture on your part has had such a beneficial result for you.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't know anything about this company !!

this is what I found for you 

http://www.shop.the-common-scents.com/s ... ords=camay


----------



## honor435 (Nov 6, 2010)

oh, ive gotten a few "dupes" from them, cashmere mist smells almost exact, so does the "sensuous" by estee lauder. I like the company, good prices too, you can order a roll on for 2.30!


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 8, 2010)

OMG camay!!!  WOW I haven't heard of that in a while!
I've ordered from the common scents, but the FO wouldn't blend in anything I made with it.     I think they are already cut but DANG they have some SPOT on scents!!!!  I like to get them and keep them for myself in a rollon.
Hmmmm thanks for the reminder Honor!  I have been searching all over the place for Obsession for men and not having much luck besides SOS.  At over $4 for an ounce from them... that's too spendy for me.  He just wants that for a cologne, so I am gunna hafta look at common scents.  I'm SURE they'll have it!  YAY!


----------



## Deda (Nov 8, 2010)

I got the Camay FO at SOS.  I loved it so much I just bought another lb.  
I think, blended with lavender,  it'll make a nice spring scent b


----------

